
Apple iPad supply dwindling? NYC Metro area sold out? - mountainfrog
http://runningipad.com/2010/05/18/ipad-plagued-by-shortages-in-nyc-and-beyond/
======
melling
All Manhattan stores were sold out the weekend of the 8th. I gave up after a
few days and ordered mine online. It arrives Friday... Probably be a short
supply for a while. International sales are gonna be big too.

